# Coffee export from Vietnam to the UK



## Zander19 (Jan 4, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I have recently decided to start my own coffee exporting business from Vietnam. All our beans are organic and Fairtrade certified. Inhabit Coffee provides green coffee beans worldwide, and we made our first shipment to the UK in 2022.

The farmers farm their coffee in a traditional way, using almost no pesticides. All the coffee is handpicked and processed by the farmers themselves. See our profile page for further information.

Thank you for your help

Z


----------

